# Top Ten Creationist Arguments



## atlashunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Twenty actually. Ever get any of these on this forum? 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SSxgnu3Hww8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SSxgnu3Hww8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfZFsXfCy6s?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfZFsXfCy6s?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## TTom (Jan 13, 2011)

Error in the second clip at time stamp 2:38.

They list "charities that are not religious charities" but they list Habitat for Humanity which very much is a religious Charity.

They describe themselves as 

"A nonprofit, ecumenical Christian housing organization building simple, decent, affordable housing in partnership with people in need."


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 13, 2011)

Atheist Religious Propoganda

Were Just Saying


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Atheist Religious Propoganda
> 
> Were Just Saying



See argument #5 from the first clip.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 13, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> See argument #5 from the first clip.



I listened to it and find it amusing, sad but amusing.

Every religion has it's dogma, atheists included


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 13, 2011)

What's sad and amusing is that it's true. Many of those tired old arguments get used on this forum, including the one you are using. "Atheism is a religion too!"


----------



## apoint (Jan 16, 2011)

That video is one of the best cartoons Iv ever watched. What a joke. I can easily destroy anything offered as fact in that video.
 But My Facts would not be exceptable to the athiest religion.
   Carry on with your cartoons, put Georg Carlon on next.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 16, 2011)

apoint said:


> That video is one of the best cartoons Iv ever watched. What a joke. I can easily destroy anything offered as fact in that video.
> But My Facts would not be exceptable to the athiest religion.
> Carry on with your cartoons, put Georg Carlon on next.



If you could destroy it then you wouldn't need to use the same arguments. That's two of you now that are using the same arguments from the videos. So predictable...


----------



## apoint (Jan 16, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> If you could destroy it then you wouldn't need to use the same arguments. That's two of you now that are using the same arguments from the videos. So predictable...



 So you are the Georg Carlin. You have lost your touch, your not funny. More entertainment please.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 16, 2011)

George Carlin was funnier than any christian I've ever heard. He was right about religion too, biggest fraud in human history and the joke is on you.


----------

